# Adding second meter for same property



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

Jayson said:


> Hey all, I have 2 customers here in California who want to add a second meter pedestal to a property with two homes on it. There both sharing the same address. I'm gonna talk to southern California Edison about this later today but I just wanted to get your guys thoughts on the matter. If it's legal or what steps myself or the property owner need to go through to get this done.


If all they want is a way to determine costs to each unit just install a private meter before the second houses main panel. You can buy them at most supply houses.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

2 meters, one address?


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> 2 meters, one address?


Utility most likely will not do it but what I suggested is common practice and legal.


----------



## kennydmeek (Sep 12, 2009)

Utility doesn't mind here in Frederick County MD....it's the county that won't let you do it. They don't like trailers etc on your property ....


----------



## danickstr (Mar 21, 2010)

its probably related to zoning


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

I have a cottage on my property with its own meter and same address.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

You're on the right first step. The power co. will let you know. In my area, the power co. allows multiple meters on same lot. They just set up a new meter account with the new meter number and the bill gets mailed to the same address. No big deal.

If they allow it, i'm sure they will have to approve the location.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> 2 meters, one address?


I have a job right now the customer wants a 200 amp service for their detached garage there will be 2 60amp heaters for glass blowers and other motor loads so it will be a new line to the garage and new meter.:thumbsup:


----------



## eutecticalloy (Dec 12, 2010)

What if your property is zoned for both commercial and residential use? If you seperate the two I don't see why the poco would have a problem.


----------



## Petric (May 5, 2011)

If you are using two meter with different perspective and treat them differently then you will not get any issue.


----------

